# benelli nova



## bond22 (Aug 20, 2008)

How does a nova do shooting smaller loads such as 2 3/4 ? Is it good with 3' and 2 3/4 ?

Is a nova a good reliable gun ?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have one of the first years models and it has been to hell and back.
Its had thousands of rounds through it in all sizes and I can count the total # of jams on two hands. 99% of those were my fault as I am terrible about cleaning it during the season.

I'd buy another one in a second..


----------

